# Access, Me.RecordSource, Me.RecordsetClone



## haedi (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen !

Versuche das Ergebnis von einem Recordset dem Formular zu uebergeen!
Mein Connect DB ist MYSQL, will aber die Tabellen nicht direct ueber ODBC
verknuepfen, die DB ist nicht im eigenem Netzwerk (Internet).

Wenn ich die MYSQL DB so einbinden kann, bin ich viel flexibler!

Bei Set Forms!forms_produkte_lieste.Recordset = rs ERROR
7965 keine gueltige Recordset-Eigenschaft


Bin fuer jede Hilfe dankbar 

Gruss Philip


Mein Code:
Private Sub Form_Load()

Dim rs As New ADODB.Recordset 'the recordset
Dim cnn As New ADODB.Connection 'the connection
Dim rs2 As New ADODB.Recordset 'the recordset

Set cnn = New ADODB.Connection
'Set rs = New ADODB.Recordset

    cnn.ConnectionString = DB_DRIVER _
            & DB_SERVER _
            & DB_DATABASE _
            & DB_USER _
            & DB_PWD _
            & DB_OPTIONS

rs.CursorType = adOpenKeyset
rs.LockType = adLockOptimistic
cnn.Open
rs.Open "select * from T_ARTIKEL limit 100", cnn, adOpenDynamic,
adLockOptimistic


Set Me.Recorset = rs

rs.Close
cnn.Close
Set rs = Nothing
Set cnn = Nothing

Application.Echo False
txt_info_text.Visible = False
txt_filter_suche.Visible = True
txt_text_suche.Visible = True
DoCmd.RepaintObject acForm, "forms_produkte_lieste"

kom_cccc = "LSSW"
DoCmd.ShowAllRecords
Application.Echo True


----------

